# what craftsman had this 20hp motor?



## goldxlt (Aug 2, 2010)

i bought a briggs and stratton 20hp turbo cool from sombody and all they said was it was off a craftsman. i am putting it on my tractor now and need a longer throttle cable, i just need to know a model of tractor that it was available on so i can get one from the local parts guy. it is an i/c platinum 20hp turbo cool, model# 461707 n0145E3. thanks for any help


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

917.259565 I have worked on quiet a few of these, and always kept the model #s handy for future reference..


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Can you not just measure the length that you need and match one up? Bye


----------



## goldxlt (Aug 2, 2010)

well turns out i could have, im new at this whole world of tractors as dumb as that sounds. i went to the local parts guy and he said the best thing would be to get a model number of the tractor it came off of. only problem is that i got in there to late on friday and wont see the part until tuesday now


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

They couldve matched up the cables with the motor ID numbers as well actually.


----------



## goldxlt (Aug 2, 2010)

when i went there, i had the engine model numbers and they were giving me a hard time about that, they were also trying to eat lunch as well so they probably werent to willing to do any extra work


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

goldxlt said:


> when i went there, i had the engine model numbers and they were giving me a hard time about that, they were also trying to eat lunch as well so they probably werent to willing to do any extra work



Yep thats why i quit doing business with them, and they closed all our local stores. I will not drive 60 miles for parts especially when the parts are less than the gas it cost to get there. I say when the craftsman i have wears out or i sell it i will be buying something else next time.. with better parts availability, and customer service that cares.. to get that i will most likely have to build my own mower from scratch.. If i where you maybe try TSC or other parts suppliers to see if they can match something up..?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ive bot parts thru my local Cub cadet dealer when the previous place i delt with started giving me the run around ( and they actually closed down now) - actually theres like 5-6 lawntractor parts places within a mile of the house .


----------



## VaridriveGT14 (May 5, 2011)

Thats why i usually buy parts online. you drive all that way to gt to a parts store and either have to deal with bad service or over zealous service. and unless you need a spark plug or a airfilter they never have what you want . it always has to be ordered and you have to drive back and repeat the whole process. i just order online and pay the shipping (which i have watched the parts guys ....they do the same thing) and save the gas time and aggrivation. i dont know just my opinion


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I could see if a dealer is more then a few minutes away - i usually wait , get my list together for multiple projects and stop when im out and about - every couple days.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Ive bot parts thru my local Cub cadet dealer when the previous place i delt with started giving me the run around ( and they actually closed down now) - actually theres like 5-6 lawntractor parts places within a mile of the house .



We have a total of 0 now the last power equipment store within 25 miles closed last fall. I do all mine online now, and its actually cheaper for most stuff...


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

My dad has bot tractor parts from Napa - adavance auto carries a limited amount of tractor stuff ( ign switches, solenoids) - TSC stuff tends to be the more expensive parts from what ive seen.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> My dad has bot tractor parts from Napa - adavance auto carries a limited amount of tractor stuff ( ign switches, solenoids) - TSC stuff tends to be the more expensive parts from what ive seen.



Yep i usually go to....

K&T Parts House Lawn Mower Parts and Chain Saw & Trimmer Parts

They have beat everyone else on alot of stuff..


----------

